# Weimeraner bitch free to good home.



## Todd wilson

It is with great sadness that I have to give up my 6 year old gunault weimeraner bitch called jazz. She has a tremendous pedigree with many champion family members in the uk and America. I have bred with her once and used patsy Hollings kennels in Leeds who are a top class outfit and provided there best dog who had just won weimeraner of the year. A lovely dog with bundles of energy and love to give, loves walks and playtime. Unfortunate family reasons are reason for jazz to go. I am situated in burton on Trent in the midlands and need her to go to a good home really soon. Anyone interested or advice of who may want jazz please get in touch.
Many thanks.


----------



## EllesBelles

Please don't give her away for free. The type of people who collect free dogs are not the type that you'd want a lovely dog going too...or any dog. Yes, this is a generalisation, but the lovely, honest people are few and far between.

Have you contacted any rescues? Does she have any issues - behavioural or health?


----------



## Todd wilson

Hi there, she has no issues at all, I've tried all the local people around me, I have a animal shelter but want to use that as a last resort. I am moving home next weekend so I'm really up against time.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Have you tried a breed specific rescue? Just google Weimerarner rescue and see what it brings up, I honestly wouldn't give her to people free, rescue will spay her and ensure she ends up in a good home.


----------



## Todd wilson

Hi, thanks for your post, I have emailed the weimeraner rescue but had no reply back. I'll keep looking and trying. 
Thanks.


----------



## smokeybear

Todd wilson said:


> It is with great sadness that I have to give up my 6 year old gunault weimeraner bitch called jazz. She has a tremendous pedigree with many champion family members in the uk and America. I have bred with her once and used patsy Hollings kennels in Leeds who are a top class outfit and provided there best dog who had just won weimeraner of the year. A lovely dog with bundles of energy and love to give, loves walks and playtime. Unfortunate family reasons are reason for jazz to go. I am situated in burton on Trent in the midlands and need her to go to a good home really soon. Anyone interested or advice of who may want jazz please get in touch.
> Many thanks.


I know Patsy and Steve would want you to contact THEM first if you have to give up your bitch. Have you done so?

Gunalt Weimaraners - Contact Us

I doubt very much if they would turn her away and they are not far from you.

Margarita is the person to contact from Weimaraner Club of Great Britain

contact: Tel: 01293 871373, Mob: 07836 789464, her email is [email protected]

Alternatively Independent Weimaraner Rescue and Rehoming Service

Josie Kneebone [email protected]

Contact Number: 01636 892499

She covers the Notts area etc.

Please do not offer her free to anyone who could breed from her again.

The breeder should ALWAYS Be your first port of call.

HTH


----------



## Todd wilson

Hi there, thanks for all your help, all contact numbers given I have emailed so hopefully I will get some response. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Howl

I agree with what was said above. We rehomed ours from our breeder we are her 3rd home but when the dog becomes available around people passionate about the breed it makes it much easier especially if things don't work out first time round. It also seems to happen a lot quicker most of the dogs my breeder rehomes got rehomed within the week because house checks and the people taking them are known to the organisation/breeder.

West Yorkshire dog rescue also has a boy called Baxter in who has pedigree blood lines for anyone unable to adopt he above dog or might know a weimi rescue organisation.

"Baxter is a well bred Pedigree Weimaraner with Gunhalt lines and the fabulous Shinnanagan Lad and Night Walker in his pedigree. He is 4 years old and a wonderfully kind dog who need a home with experienced big dog handlers.
Baxter is very aggressive towards cats and if he sees one he gets over excited and may redirect the aggression towards the cat by a mild snap to the handler - this never breaks the skin it is simply out of frustration because he can't reach the cat.

:: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! :: FOR FULL PROFILE." I will give the above information to the rescue as it might help this boy too.


----------



## smokeybear

*the fabulous Shinnanagan Lad and Night Walker in his pedigree*

I find it interesting that the rescue have mentioned the above, especially as I have no idea why either of the above dogs should be considered "_fabulous_" as they are "_unknown_" in the world of showing or anything else!

What exactly do the rescue know about Weimaraners and these two dogs in particular? 

Who told them either of these dogs were "_fabulous_"?


----------



## 1290423

Margarita Booker Weimaraner Club of Great britain , who has already been mentioned about, is in my opinion the best person to aproach/

hope all goes well
regards
DT


----------



## newfiesmum

Weimeraner Rescue, without a doubt. Please do not give her away for free to a stranger. Nobody else has specifically pointed out the dangers, so I will. Many dogs (and cats) given away free end up as bait for dog fighting. Just typing that sends shivers down my spine, but it is a fact.

If she is intact, she could also easily end up as a breeding machine on a puppy farm.

Please telephone those rescues now; do not just email them. They may have an emergency number, whereas emails may not get read until next week.


----------



## 1290423

Does anyone know if the OP has got anywhere with this?
Only the contact number he has left on my visitors messages appears to be incorrect


----------



## Todd wilson

Many thanks to all who have took the time to give me some advice, I have managed to rehome her now with a lovely family in liverpool where I know she will be cared for like I have. Many many thanks.


----------



## su1001

Have messaged you, we would love to offer this girl a good home, We have previously owned GSPs so understand the gundog types, we are in south wales and you'd be more than welcome to come and do a homecheck. Our last GSP was from GSP rescue so they know us as well.


----------



## 1290423

su1001 said:


> Have messaged you, we would love to offer this girl a good home, We have previously owned GSPs so understand the gundog types, we are in south wales and you'd be more than welcome to come and do a homecheck. Our last GSP was from GSP rescue so they know us as well.


Hi Su and welcome
Reads like the OP has now homed his gorgeous girl but if you are interested in giving one on these amazing dogs a second change then maybe it worth giving Margaritta Booker a call - you can contact her via Weimaraner Club of Great Britain (google it and it comes up first) then search dogs in need.

That said I was talking to a lady who needed to rehome her dog just last week. so there are many out there

Keep us informed
They are, as with GSP's a most rewarding breed

DT


----------



## Howl

smokeybear said:


> *the fabulous Shinnanagan Lad and Night Walker in his pedigree*
> 
> I find it interesting that the rescue have mentioned the above, especially as I have no idea why either of the above dogs should be considered "_fabulous_" as they are "_unknown_" in the world of showing or anything else!
> 
> What exactly do the rescue know about Weimaraners and these two dogs in particular?
> 
> Who told them either of these dogs were "_fabulous_"?


I didn't write the description I would guess either the owner or the rescue who will be eager to rehome but from what I can research.

Night Walker's grandparents are IR SH CH Ansona Kreighoff of Huntley and SH CH Ansona Charisma. Gunhalt themselves claim 70 UK champions which seems to be true looking at the weimaraner club website where they appear in a few results. Their website seems to have a lot of details about their lineage they would be a good point of contact for anyone wanting more details about lines if someone was planning to take on the dog for showing or competing. Note he is neutered so finding out this information would be from a health perspective not breeding. 
Both Shinnanagan Lad and Night Walker appear on a few KC lineage lines in champdogs, I know Margarita is helping with Baxter too. 
Without access to field results and show results I couldn't tell you anymore although one site claims both dogs are field champions but I would investigate these sources.
It wasn't the paperwork that made me rehome my dog (although the lines include champions). It was meeting her parents and previous litters which could be worth looking into even with a rehome the dog. 
Another point worth asking is the hip score of the parents. A rehome is usually an unknown but if Baxter has paperwork a good ring around should answer a few questions.

Here is some more information from the website 
We have helped Kathy with driving and she is lovely and a great person to ask questions about rehoming.

"Baxter pulls on the lead, has excellent recall off lead, is usually good with dogs and has never had a fight he just grumbles at some dogs (he doesn't like Boxers) that he doesn't like but this is nothing to worry about.
Baxter is very well trained, knows a lot of commands and is quick to learn - he will do anything for a treat. He has been trained to do flyball and will play fetch when out on walks so is easy to exercise and keep entertained.
Baxter is well behaved in the house and garden, he loves lying by the fireside and out in the garden he finds the patch of sun to lie in. He enjoys barking at birds sometimes likes to dig so if you have a particular need to keep your garden neat this is not the dog for you.
Baxter travels well in the car and goes on camping holidays which he loves, he is good in a crate in the tent or caravan.
Baxter has a slightly sensitive stomach so is fed cereal free, hypoallergenic food and is fine with that.
Neutered, vaccinated, treated for fleas and worms, microchipped. 
Contact Kathy 07711 617148"


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Todd wilson said:


> It is with great sadness that I have to give up my 6 year old gunault weimeraner bitch called jazz. She has a tremendous pedigree with many champion family members in the uk and America. I have bred with her once and used patsy Hollings kennels in Leeds who are a top class outfit and provided there best dog who had just won weimeraner of the year. A lovely dog with bundles of energy and love to give, loves walks and playtime. Unfortunate family reasons are reason for jazz to go. I am situated in burton on Trent in the midlands and need her to go to a good home really soon. Anyone interested or advice of who may want jazz please get in touch.
> Many thanks.


Gunalt is a very well known Kennel, sadly advertising her as good lines and that she has already been breed from and still unspayed, likely wont do her any favours, it could attract the wrong attention of people wanting a breeding bitch to breed for profit and that is how she culd end her days.

On the other hand if you either contacted the Breeders to help rehome her or contacted the specific breed rescues then likely she would find a brilliant home where she could end her days as a much loved family dog. Likely the new family would be vetted and home checked too. So I would urge yout to contact welfare.

WCGB Rescue - About

Independent Weimaraner Rescue & Re-Homing Service


----------



## smokeybear

Howl said:


> Night Walker's grandparents are IR SH CH Ansona Kreighoff of Huntley and SH CH Ansona Charisma. Gunhalt themselves claim 70 UK champions which seems to be true looking at the weimaraner club website where they appear in a few results. Their website seems to have a lot of details about their lineage they would be a good point of contact for anyone wanting more details about lines if someone was planning to take on the dog for showing or competing. Note he is neutered so finding out this information would be from a health perspective not breeding.
> Both Shinnanagan Lad and Night Walker appear on a few KC lineage lines in champdogs, I know Margarita is helping with Baxter too.
> Without access to field results and show results I couldn't tell you anymore although one site claims both dogs are field champions but I would investigate these sources.
> It wasn't the paperwork that made me rehome my dog (although the lines include champions). It was meeting her parents and previous litters which could be worth looking into even with a rehome the dog.
> Another point worth asking is the hip score of the parents. A rehome is usually an unknown but if Baxter has paperwork a good ring around should answer a few questions.
> 
> "


A lot of dogs appear in many pedigrees, it does not make them anything special though! 

In fact there is nothing to substantiate the rather dubious (and biased) claim that either Shinnanagan Lad or Night Walker were "_fabulous_" 

I can certainly tell you that *neither *are Field Trial Champions (there have only been two in the breed, one bitch and one dog), nor are they Working Trial Champions (there has only been one in the breed) and they are not Show or Full Champions! 

As the majority of rescue dogs do not come with papers, it would be impossible for anyone taking them on to show them in Breed Shows or compete with them in eithter Gundog Working Tests or Field Trials.

They could of course compete with them in any other discipline as anyone can register any dog of any parentage on the KC Activity Register.

Breed Shows and GWT and FT are restricted to gundogs and only gundogs which are registered on the Breed Register. 

And as he is neutered nobody would bother showing him in the first place.

So as you can see by the above, that is what made me enquire


----------



## smokeybear

It is a shame you did not contact either Patsy or Steve in the first instance

Gunalt Weimaraners - Contact Us

I doubt very much if they would turn her away and they are not far from you.

Margarita Booker is the person to contact from Weimaraner Club of Great Britain

contact: Tel: 01293 871373, Mob: 07836 789464, her email is

[email protected]

Alternatively Independent Weimaraner Rescue and Rehoming Service

Josie Kneebone [email protected]

Contact Number: 01636 892499

She covers the Notts area etc.

I hope that the new owners will give your bitch the home she no doubt deserves.

The breeder should ALWAYS Be your first port of call whenever you have to relinquish a dog.

Sadly Breed Rescue is unlikely to run out of Weimaraners, as those of us who assess dogs and potential new homes are only too well aware of.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Another dog gone to another home and not back to the breeder 

Sorry you guys wasted your time, seems the OP didnt want advise but only to advertise their dog.


----------



## 1290423

I did actually call the number that the op left on my visitor message page, the number was not recognized.

If anyone is ever giving up a Weimaraner there are only ever two routes to take
WCGB
Or
IWRS


Dt


----------

